# Some fun with balloons!



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

Check out my video. Using balloons is a great way to get some practice in and have fun at the same time.



https://youtu.be/7KXy2r5XDnY


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

I have updated the video to fix the title issue.


https://youtu.be/9DrWzWQiufQ


----------

